
Sony PS2 exports restricted because graphics powerful enough to control missiles - rahuldottech
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2000/04/17/playstation_2_exports/
======
rahuldottech
Article is from 2000. Couldn't fit the year into the title, sorry.

